
Dan Goodin chat with Veeam on MS patch delay and my comments - yuhong
https://arstechnica.com/security/2017/03/microsofts-silence-over-unprecedented-patch-delay-doesnt-smell-right/?comments=1&post=33006753#comment-33006753
======
yuhong
Forum post I am referring to is [https://forums.veeam.com/veeam-backup-
replication-f2/after-t...](https://forums.veeam.com/veeam-backup-
replication-f2/after-the-refs-4k-horror-story-new-problem-t40720-15.html)

Post by Mary Jo Foley mentioning build problem:
[http://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-delays-its-usual-
patc...](http://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-delays-its-usual-patch-
tuesday-updates/) [http://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-to-delay-its-
february...](http://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-to-delay-its-february-
patches-to-march-14/)

